# A Cat, Gerbils, and fish



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

I have gerbils, a cat, and five fish tanks. Let's just say my cat is a bit hard to control when he enters the pet room. He doesn't know what to look at first. :-D(He is always supervised, and never allowed close to any of the other pets)


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Good pet owner! 
Supervising a predator while around prey is smart.


----------

